# Plane bench



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I need to make simple woodworking bench outside off my place where i have bench and metal vise for working with metal.
I have one board wich is 2 inch pine and i have 4 ash legs.
Now how about proportion for my bench, i dont want it to be too high or to low. I planed to use that legs and attach them with nails and two horizontal wood that will hold it. Than this legs to be screwed to wall with some threaden rods.
The board is 25 cm or 10 inch wide.
I dont want something special with tail vise i just want bench that can hold piece of wood while i plane it.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

If the purpose of the bench is for planing, make sure not to make it too tall.

One suggested method for establishing the height is to stand with arms relaxed at your side and build the bench so that the height is at about the place where your little finger joins your palm.

A tall bench is fine for power tools or assembly work, but when it comes to planing, you want to lean down into your work and use your upper body weight.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Here is i made. One side of barn that is made by brick have workbench (indors) and vise for metal working legs are tightened with thread rod and screw inside now other side have plane bench and legs are screwed with same rod from (inside bench).


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Those are sawhroses in front of board.
On first picture lader are located at left side. It need to be narrow (plane bench) as posible cause of laders.
The plane stops are just nailed wood strips.
i Hope this is not too heigh.
It is about hight as my wrist is this too high.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

I do not think that it is too high - you should be fine.

If you would like to experiment with the height, try planing while standing on something.

Then if you wish it was lower, simply cut some length off the legs.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I tried yesterday cause now it is in Europe 0:21 am.
I like it. but i dindt expect nail in wood and i get on my plane blade one small crack in middle stil works.
Did i ruined it , one day i put it in acid for 24 hours in first sight it was clean but after 24 hours i saw rust this acid eat my blade. Is that too much for it.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Better view on day instead of night


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

It looks like you now have a bench that gives you the ability to make more things.I find a good height for a bench is between 82 and 85 cm.

If you have damaged your plane by hitting a nail,you will need to sharpen the plane.It may take more than one sharpening for the damage to disappear and if you can live with the small stripe on your wood this may not be a problem.If you need a perfect surface it means you must spend a bit longer sharpening your plane to get a perfect edge.Good luck.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I dont need fine surface i just need it to work for removing wood good.
Thank you for advices guys.


----------

